# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το σταντ του Ερμή !

## makis3519

Να και το σταντ του Ερμή με τον ίδιο να καταβροχθίζει το κεχρί του...







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

Μάκη είναι από τα έτοιμα που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά???

----------


## makis3519

Ναί απλά έβαλα και εγώ κάποια πραγματάκια όπως η σκάλα και κάτι βάσεις στον πάτω για να στηριχτούν οι τροφές

----------

